# Game Warden Pilot Daryl Gordon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Game Warden Pilot Daryl Gordon

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Maine Department of Inland Fisheries and Wildlife - Warden Service
Maine*
End of Watch: Friday, March 25, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 25 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Aircraft accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, March 24, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Game Warden Daryl Gordon was killed in a plane crash in a remote area near Clear Lake in Piscataquis County.

He was flying a department-owned Cessna 185 when it crashed sometime during the night on March 24, 2011. A massive search was launched and wreckage along with Warden Gordon's body was located the following morning at approximately 9:00 am.

Warden Gordon had served with the Maine Warden Service for 25 years.

Agency Contact Information
Maine Department of Inland Fisheries and Wildlife - Warden Service
41 State House Station
Augusta, ME 04333

Phone: (207) 287-8000

_*Please contact the Maine Department of Inland Fisheries and Wildlife - Warden Service for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Game Warden Gordon.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Game Warden Gordon


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

RIP Warden Gordon.

The Maine Warden Service has the most officers killed in the line of duty than any other agency in Maine.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Warden Gordon


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Rest in peace Game Warden Gordon


----------

